# Kompilierungsfehler im verborgenem Modul



## Jauk (19. November 2003)

Hi alle zusammen,
wenn ich Word oder Excel aufmache oder schließe dauert es erstmal ziemlich lange, bis die Aktion durchgeführt wird. Zum anderen  bekomme ich, bevor die Programme dann endlich aufgemacht oder geschlossen werden, in 95% aller Fälle eine Meldung von Visual Basic: Kompilierungsfehler im verborgenen Modul. Erst wenn ich ok gedrückt habe, öffnet bzw. schließt das Programm.
Außerdem fängt der Rechner mehrmals zwischendurch an einfach irgendetwas zu laden. Auch wenn  ich kein Office-Programm geöffnet habe. Ich bekomme aber nichts angezeigt. Also, er fängt einfach an zu rödeln, es passiert aber nichts. Während diesen 20 Sekunden kann  ich aber nichts mehr machen, weil er nicht mehr reagiert.
Habe auch schon die Festplatte dekomprimiert aber leider hat es nichts geändert. 
Von den 30GB Festplattenspeicher sind auch noch 18GB frei. Also zu überladen kann er auch nicht sein.

Eckdaten:
1,7 MHZ P4
256MB RAM
30GB
64MB Grafik Mobility Radeon 9000
DVD/CD-RW
WinXP
OfficeXP
ZoneAlarm
Norton AntiVirus

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke und Gruß
Jauk


----------

